# Warcraft III Needs OpenGL??



## blue gekko (Feb 1, 2007)

Okay, I installed Warcraft III, and Frozen Throne on my Mac OSX 10.3.2. When I try to open the program, it comes up with a dialogue box telling me that it wasn't able to initialize OpenGL. BUT I HAVE OpenGL!!

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 2, 2007)

Update to 10.3.9


----------



## Kees Buijs (Feb 17, 2007)

blue gekko said:


> Okay, I installed Warcraft III, and Frozen Throne on my Mac OSX 10.3.2. When I try to open the program, it comes up with a dialogue box telling me that it wasn't able to initialize OpenGL. BUT I HAVE OpenGL!!
> 
> Thanks for all your help.



I have no problem playing the game both in mac os x (10.4) and under os 9 (by booting into it) on the same system 5 years old by now). Although i am not sure it does support opengl from the box, it do not expect it to do so.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## Elton333 (Feb 22, 2007)

Under windows WarCraft 3 runs in both modes OpenGL and Direct3D. Under Mac I haven't tested this yet.


----------



## jhawk28 (Mar 1, 2007)

Direct 3D is only available on Windows. OSX uses OpenGL. You should also try upgrading to the latest version of Warcraft 3.

Joshua


----------

